# ¿Que opinais que tiene mas salida?



## fasss (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola amigos, estoy pensando en hacer un máster para el año que viene y me ayudaría mucho que me deis vuestra opinión. Se que debería elegir lo que mas me guste, pero, partiendo desde el punto de que me gustaran los 2 por igual, se hicieran en la misma universidad y tuvieran el mismo precio, ¿cual creeis que podria tener mas salidas laborales?¿Un master en ingenieria biomédica o un master en ingenieria de sistemas embebidos?. Gracias.


----------



## chclau (Jul 10, 2013)

Mis opiniones:

1. Una no tiene nada que ver con la otra. Cual te gusta mas?
2. Para mi, ingenieria de SW tiene cien veces mas campo que la biomedica. Para mi.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2013)

las 2 te gustan ??

pues estas haciendo las cosas MALLLLLLLL
acaso no te enseñaron en tu escuela a .......... que ??
 a analizar , no ??
nadie te podra aconsejar, por que solo tu estas en tus pantalones.

agarra papel y lapiz, mira TU VIDA, tu entorno , que te podria servir mas ??
tenes familia, o alguien que te pueda dar una mano para entrar en algun trabajo ??
una de las 2 es aplicable en la ota y la otra en la una no ??
uno de los 2 masters te da mas incumbencias , o mas ventajas utiles (el titulo) ??

vos sabes donde estas parado, eso deberias analizarlo hace rato .
ir mirando en tu entorno (familia, amigos, gente que te puede hacer entrar a un trabajo) , pais  :
que es lo que te daria mas oportunidades y de nuevo:
si alguna es mas inclusiva de la otra.
quiero decir:
sistemas embebidos te sirve para electromedicina: quizas si .
electromedicina te sirve para embebeidos: no , es muy especifica.
donde ves que tienes mas posibilidades de conseguir trabajo ?? 
si me dices que donde estas tu esta lleno de sanatorios y lugares donbde la biomedica puede servir, pues a esa.

en fin.

una tia con dinero y mansion en la playa y soltera  ?? no averiguaste


----------



## fasss (Jul 11, 2013)

Gracias por vuestra temprana respuesta. La pregunta venía porque tengo un lío con esto de los másteres. En cada universidad tiene un nombre y dentro de esos nombres hay especialidades. Mas todavía con la reforma europea que siempre están modificando cosas. En cuanto a gustos, yo soy ingeniero electrónico y me gusta sobretodo la electrónica que te puedes encontrar en cualquier lugar como los electrodomesticos, maquinas expendedoras, cajeros automaticos, mp3, ebook, etc... y también me gusta mucho el campo de la biomédica, incluso mas. Estaba decidido a hacer un master en biomédica porque los master que ofrecian en la universidad donde vivo no me convencian pero no me di cuenta que en la facultad de ciencias( facultad distinta a ingenierias) ofertaban el máster en computación y dentro de este 
habia especialidad en sistemas embebidos, tiempo real, etc. Así que me puse a investigar sobre que es un sistema embebido y parece ser que es el diseño digital para un sistema electrónico que tiene una función especifica, donde programas un circuito integrado como el micro, el FPGA o DSP, para realizar las funciones. Por lo tanto, deducí, como habeis dicho, que los sistemas embebidos tienen un campo mas amplio y mas salidas, aunque la biomédica está en auge, pero los instrumentos biomédicos también llevan sistemas embebidos así que podría tirar por ese campo si es que me gusta con los sistemas embebidos. 
No tengo familiares que me puedan meter en uno o en otro lugar pero si que es verdad que el primero me cuesta menos dinero. Tampoco estoy buscando que nadie decida por mí, pero como recién estoy conociendo estos campos, era otra forma de obtener información de gente que sepa sobre estos campos para poder decidirme con mayor seguridad sobre lo que quiero hacer. Por otra parte en cuanto a mejores salidas está la automatización industrial, el cual está muy bien programar autómatas, pero a parte de lo que di en ingeniería tengo hecho un curso teorico-práctico de 300h en programacion de autómatas SIEMENS y de SCADA el cual ya me doy por satisfecho.

Un saludo, y si alguien me puede dar una experiencia personal sobre el tema lo agradeceré.


----------



## chclau (Jul 11, 2013)

Yo personalmente tengo la suerte de conocer la realidad de Argentina y de Israel. En Argentina, hasta donde yo me acuerdo, no habia master porque ya de por si la carrera son 6 anios (o eran cuando yo estudie alla por los 80s) y encima se te estiraba por lo menos un anio mas.

Aca en Israel existe el BSc de cuatro anios y despues el master que nominalmente es de 2 pero como lleva proyecto tambien se estira.

De MI experiencia: Si lo que queres es trabajar... lo mejor es empezar a trabajar, y una vez que estas trabajando, hacer el segundo titulo mientras trabajas. De esa manera ganas mucho: Que empezaste a trabajar, que el master lo haras probablemente en el campo en que pudiste conseguir trabajo en vez de en algo hipotetico...

Y no se como es en Espania, pero en Israel ya de por si es dificil empezar, si encima venis con un titulo de Master pero sin ninguna experiencia... para empezar, te lo hace mas dificil no mas facil. Es que estas mas "sobre calificado" pero igual sin ninguna experiencia.

Si queres trabajar... empeza a trabajar. Por supuesto en la medida en que puedas. Y es preferible empezar en un trabajo "malo" pero relacionado con la profesion y hacer experiencia, que seguir estudiando y estudiando y estudiando. Yo en Argentina empece con trabajos malisimos pero una vez que tuve experiencia mejore. Despues en Israel tuve que hacer lo mismo, practicamente recomenzar desde cero... y nuevamente me resulto. Agarre lo que me ofrecieron... hice experiencia y de ahi mejore. 

Salvo que quieras una carrera academica. En ese caso ya es otra cosa y no opino porque no conozco.


----------



## fasss (Jul 11, 2013)

Si, el problema es que aquí en españa a parte de estar todo parado, me han rechazado de ofertas por 
tener el título de ingeniería, yo tengo tambien el FP en electrónica, y uno me pisa el otro. Pero si no hay trabajo pues habrá que seguir formándose. Yo tengo la opotunidad hasta de entrar de becario gracias a un programa y ni por esas, pero con ese master si que es mas probable que en caso de encontrar trabajo haga algo mas acorde con mis estudios.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2013)

fasss dijo:


> Si, el problema es que aquí en españa a parte de estar todo parado, *me han rechazado de ofertas por
> tener el título de ingeniería,* yo tengo tambien el FP en electrónica, y uno me pisa el otro. Pero si no hay trabajo pues habrá que seguir formándose. Yo tengo la opotunidad hasta de entrar de becario gracias a un programa y ni por esas, pero con ese master si que es mas probable que en caso de encontrar trabajo haga algo mas acorde con mis estudios.



QUE INCREIBLE !!!!!!!!! cuesta trabajo entender esto, pero es asi el mundo .
dificil
y hay conceptos que nos lleva una vida comprender / aceptar:

pòdras tener 28 masters  y saber mas que el espiritu de einstein , pero eso no quita que te miren con cara rara y estes sin trabajo.
este mundo es este mundo  *y el dinero lo tiene la gente*, esa es la gran realidad y el dinero se mueve y la gente da dinero, se pasa de mano en mano .........y .......... la realidad es como el circo de roma:
la gente paga por entretenerse, paga por divertirse, paga por comer y a veces paga sin saber (cuando les roban ) y otras paga por que no les queda otra (cuando les roban los politicos / el estado)  .......... y en todo eso donde quedamos ?? 
un biologo, un ingeniero ?? un cientifico ??

mal parado
mal 
como bicho raro 

que hace dinero hoy de al electronica ?? 
juguetes, celulares, computadoras, television

fijense que si bien es ciencia pero fue habilmente descubierta y adaptada para el circo romano.
hace poco murio uno que invento el mouse y no se cuantas cosas mas que fueron la base para la computacion de hoy , pero ese tipo NO hizo la plata.
fue bill gates que SUPO VER  como presentar el producto y como entraria en el circo romano .


discrepo en alguas cosas de chclau pero el concepto me parece acertado, ahora, en que trabajo empezar ? ?si en lo tuyo o en algo bueno pero no lo tuyo ??  no se, depende de TU VIVEZA , es el circo romano, no lo olvides nunca, uno no sabe a que conduce cada puerta, cada tunel, si a el harem o a los leones.

algunos consejos ? 
si, total.son gratis y no soy yo el que se mete en el tunel (ya me he metido en los mios) :


1--- NO te cases temprano, sera como tener un ancla.
2 --- No dejes que se duerma las ganas de seguir estudiando , nunca.
3 --- Pensa primero que nada donde queres vivir y como , luego mira si el trabajo es mas o menos de ingenieria.
4 --- Recorda que somos como plantas, vegetales , es mentira que somos de el reino animal  MENTIRA !!! echamos raices y luego no podemos movernos, asi que tenelo en cuenta.
5 --- haceme caso: si te casas fijate que sea medianamente como vos, profesiona , esta lleno de "busco profesional para yo rascarme la ostra " y son un ancla.
6 ---mete mano, aunque sea 220v , la electricidad y la electronica no te mataran, la gente es la que te mata, tenelo en cuenta, si la gente de ese trabajo te amarga la vida >>> cambia.
armate tu vida .
7 -- si estas como estas: sin trabajo y al pepe , pues agarra lo que sea, busca trabajo, como dice chclau, y mientras segui con algun master o comenza a estudiar por tu cuenta el que quieras hacer, asi cuando lo hagas ya lo tenes medio cocinado .
pero dale, no dudes ,, no des vueltas, mira,  *tene este secreto en la cabeza, es muy importante:*
todo trabajo es bueno.
si es un buen trabajo, donde te pagan muy bien y tenes ayudantes mujeres que trabajan desnudas , pues es un buen trabajo , ya esta.
y si es un mal trabajo , que te usan de esclavo, pues lo lindo es que podes mandar a el jefe a freir churros, de un dia para el otro, chau, sin penas.
para ello:
8 --- no te ates, tene en cuenta el punto 7 , no te metas con el primer peso que tengas a pagar un alquiler o estupideces asi , que luego te sentiras atado a ese trabajo (idem claro esta los peligrosos consejos 1 y 5 . Permitite, cuida y protege tu libertad e independencia para mandar a freir churros a el trabajo que tengas y no te agrade.
9 --- da GRACIAS A DIOS , cuida con estos consejos lo que tenes , y surfea en este mundo , que se ve que si sos ingeniero quiere decir que no naciste en una villa ni en un pueblito de africa.



Lo demas se da solo, es tiempo


----------



## fasss (Jul 11, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> QUE INCREIBLE !!!!!!!!! cuesta trabajo entender esto, pero es asi el mundo .
> dificil
> y hay conceptos que nos lleva una vida comprender / aceptar:
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus consejos, lo tendré en cuenta.


----------

